# My 1st African Cichlid



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

Just bought this little guy but my lfs had no clue as to what type he sells. Anyone?


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Better photos neededâ€¦ Try to get a close-up profile shot.

From what I can tellâ€¦ It looks Mbuna, possibly Metriaclima

???


----------



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

Ok, here is more.


----------



## ash01 (Feb 24, 2008)

I think i have this exact same fish but i don't know the ID of it either i looks VERY similiar. I bought a couple of fish that were meant to be Rusty's. The other one i have defiantly is a Rusty but i am unsure about the one that looks like yours.

I am very intrested to see if anyone can id this for you and it may solve a puzzle for me at the same time lol.

Sorry i couldn't help.

:fish:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like a female Metriaclima greshakei


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

MalawiLover said:


> Looks like a female Metriaclima greshakei


I agree...

Definitely not a Rusty.

Kim


----------

